
HoTTSQL: Proving Query Rewrites with Univalent SQL Semantics - luu
https://arxiv.org/abs/1607.04822
======
bsaul
is there any project that sould convert coq proofs into another language than
ML, even if that means making a few assumptions or using only a subset of the
target language ?

